# Why does nobody seem to want cycling shoes you can wear and walk in all day?



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

I've been baffled for a long time by the paucity of decent cycling shoes that are comfortable for everyday wear too.

I commute to work every day, and I can't stand not riding clipped-in. And it's a pain in the a$$ to have to constantly be hauling an extra pair of shoes everywhere (especially when I often need to go places during the day as part of my job—it's not just a "show up in the morning, leave in the afternoon" kind of gig).

Am I all alone?

Google searches turn up very few options. The Keen Austin was discontinued (no idea why?). I just ordered a pair of Keen Commuter IV's, and was dismayed that they were WAY too narrow (WTF Keen? Your shoes are known for being WIDE...why make the Commuters so narrow?)

Chrome makes a few models, but they're not an option if you don't want to look like a hipster.

Anyway, I guess this is sort of a rant with no purpose, LOL. I'm just really amazed that more people aren't demanding a shoe that's comfortable for walking in all day...but also allows you to clip in. This CAN be done!

Scott


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

SWriverstone said:


> decent cycling shoes that are comfortable for everyday wear too.


These are mutually exclusive events.

To be a good cycling shoe it needs a stiff sole. Stiff soles are not particularly comfortable to walk in all day long.
Also, to walk around any distance the thread has to be very thick (read platform shoes). No pair of shoes I've owned has covered the cleat 100%. It always scratches/gouges the floor or has the potential to catch on carpet while walking.


----------



## Texan-n-Fla (Sep 22, 2013)

Shimano Click'R. Rode 2500 miles in them last year, and never a problem. Especially with some gel insoles.


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I've got an old pair of Nashbar shoes that I've only worn a few times. They are a little dorky looking but not too bad. Well, they could be a lot dorky looking. Suede with hunter green accents. Size 11(ish). Semi flexible sole. They don't look like a bike shoe.

If you're interested and they are your size I'll post a picture and you can have them for $20 just to cover shipping. They are too small for me.


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

Soft sole mountain bike shoes. Glue on an extra layer of bike tire tread to the bottom. I definately wouldn't do this with any shoe that has a firmer sole.


----------



## Kleebs (Mar 18, 2014)

Pearl Izumi makes some bike shoes that look like regular running shoes.

Also, I second what Shayne said. The characteristics that make a shoe good for cycling are pretty well opposite of what makes a good "walk around all day" shoe. A shoe that compromises between the two just makes a shoe that's not particularly good at either. If you walk that much, may I suggest toe straps?


----------



## Straz85 (Mar 20, 2009)

I also tried on some of the Keen commuters and they were too narrow. I have 4 or 5 other pairs of Keens and they all fit me fantastically.



Kleebs said:


> Pearl Izumi makes some bike shoes that look like regular running shoes.


This. Look at the Pearl Izumi X-Alp series. They look almost like running sneakers. Those are what I commute to work in usually.


----------



## foxtrot7 (Apr 13, 2015)

I leave a spare set of shoes at work. I ride platforms with 5-10's. But let me tell you my 5-10 shoes are more comfortable than my sneakers. I would wear them everywhere except it makes a clompy noise like I am wearing high heals.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

SWriverstone said:


> I've been baffled for a long time by the paucity of decent cycling shoes that are comfortable for everyday wear too.
> 
> I commute to work every day, and I can't stand not riding clipped-in. And it's a pain in the a$$ to have to constantly be hauling an extra pair of shoes everywhere (especially when I often need to go places during the day as part of my job-it's not just a "show up in the morning, leave in the afternoon" kind of gig).
> 
> ...


A good cycling shoe has a full shank sole....ie very little flex from heel to toe...

A good walking shoe (or running shoe) is very flexible with more flex at the front than the rear...

Two polar opposities...

I have not seen an adjustable flex cycling shoe.

Second my winter cycling boots I wear probably 9 months of the year, are stiff but curved enough to allow walking some 10 km pretty easily....need that for the trails anyway...

I have a pair of shoes at work...and change everyday....if I needed to go elswhere I just where the winter boots.


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

Chrome Shoes | Men's and Women's Shoes | Chrome Industries

Nailed it.


----------



## dbhammercycle (Nov 15, 2011)

I leave a pair of shoes at work.

I tend to agree with the idea, as mentioned, that stiff soled full shank shoes are best for clipless. However, there are options that you could look into. I think REI has some sneaker style shoes and Keen makes a clipless sandal I believe, which I would find totally worthless btw. Cycling shoes are not supposed to fit like walking shoes, they're tighter and shorter to be more firm fitting while pedaling. Walking is an afterthought.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

TenSpeed said:


> Chrome Shoes | Men's and Women's Shoes | Chrome Industries
> 
> Nailed it.


Got a pair of the Chromes for this winter, the mid top waterproof storm model. Not very stiff at all, grip is no where near 5.10 rubber, and there is almost no midsole cushioning. Glad I got them on closeout because they have just become an everyday shoe because bike performance pales in comparison to my 5.10s.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I have not tried them, but I would take a look at the 5.10 clipless offerings. I find their platform pedal shoes quite sneakerlike and comfy. All Mountain Clipless and Gravity Clipless


----------



## SWriverstone (Sep 3, 2009)

UPDATE: I scored a pair of Keen Austin's today at a bike shop here in Eugene. They're great—exactly what I want: all-day comfortable, fine for walking around (no cleat scuffling or noise), and good enough for riding.

I get that walking and cycling are polar opposite activities, and any shoe that does both will be a compromise, but that's ok. My use for these shoes isn't serious road or MTBing, but just commuting to work and doing short trips during the workdays around campus.

It's a shame the Keen Austins were discontinued; I was lucky to get a pair in my size—the owner of the LBS had a "private stash" he'd set aside for himself, and he graciously sold me a pair. 

Scott


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

jmctav23 said:


> Got a pair of the Chromes for this winter, the mid top waterproof storm model. Not very stiff at all, grip is no where near 5.10 rubber, and there is almost no midsole cushioning. Glad I got them on closeout because they have just become an everyday shoe because bike performance pales in comparison to my 5.10s.


Are these SPD or regular shoes? I don't believe the Storm came in an SPD version although I may be wrong about that.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I used to have a pair of Shimano casual MTB shoes. After I'd worn out the first set of cleats, the sole was worn down enough that they became noisy and slippery with new cleats. They were never that great on a bike and the last was a little weird off the bike. Some other stuff happened and I stopped riding for a while.

When I started riding to work again, I was doing stagecraft at different locations every week. I didn't feel comfortable leaving anything and didn't really want to shuttle shoes back and forth, especially work boots. I ended up going back to clips and straps on my commute bikes. I like running shoes with some shank if it doesn't matter what I'm wearing and the ability to wear whatever shoe if it does.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Kenneth Cole used to, ~10 years or so ago. I suppose they didn't sell.


----------



## zephxiii (Aug 12, 2011)

My Shimano MT33s are really walkable. I brought a pair of sneakers and my MT33s with me on a week long trip. I ended up walking in the MT33s the whole time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

TenSpeed said:


> Are these SPD or regular shoes? I don't believe the Storm came in an SPD version although I may be wrong about that.


regular


----------



## TenSpeed (Feb 14, 2012)

I have both SPD and non SPD Chrome shoes, and they are not the same.


----------



## jmctav23 (Oct 16, 2010)

TenSpeed said:


> I have both SPD and non SPD Chrome shoes, and they are not the same.


I was just a bit bummed by how they marketed the storms as a sturdy, stiff, cycling/do anything shoe when they are in fact more like a casual leather sneaker. If I ever see their lineup in person and get to try out some other models I'd consider them again but probably won't be buying them sight unseen off the web again. Oddly enough I do get lots of compliments on their style though.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I gave up on this quest. I keep a pair of shoes under my desk at work, and commute in the MTB shoes.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

2 opposite desires. Stiff for biking, flexible for walking. I use flat pedals and keen sandals or low hiking boots. Tried power straps?


----------



## golden boy (Oct 29, 2008)

I commute in Specialized Tahoe mtb shoes with eggbeater pedals. I've been happy with this setup for years. The shoes offer a good compromise between pedaling efficiency and comfort. But I have a desk job. I don't think I could wear them all day if I had to be on my feet most of the time.


----------



## bigeyedfish (May 30, 2013)

I use the shimano ones. CT40 maybe? They're great for me, but I wouldn't want them if I had to do a lot of walking. If I had to walk a lot throughout the day, I think I would just use flat pedals. Or leave a pair of shoes at work if possible.


----------

